# Riding Back From Hull - April 2012



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

Ok due to some criticism for chatting on a thread relating to the York - Hull ride 2011, I've set this thread up. The basic premise is to set up a DIY Audax to ride part of the 2013 LEL route back from Hull to London in April 2012 (provisional date for the York - Hull ride is 27th April).

I'm considering this as part of my preparation for LEL 2013 but this ride is open to anyone who fancies the challenge. It's around 300km and as it's being set up as a DIY Audax, it will qualify as part of an SR for anyone who is thinking of doing one.

Let the discussion begin......


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2011)

What's an 'SR'...a Saturday Ride?


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Nov 2011)

Hull to London will be flat. You need some decent hills.


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

Aperitif said:


> What's an 'SR'...a Saturday Ride?


Unfortunately not. It's an Audax thingy for awarding those who complete a 200k, 300k, 400k and 600k ride in one season. It's my ambition for 2012.


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Hull to London will be flat. You need some decent hills.


 
Why?


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

First, I'd like to congratulate Martin 235 for saying in 115 words what I have used 394 to say. This is what i said on another thread. So, for those who like this sort of thing, here it is again: 

Just a note to say that you are welcome to join me on the return ride from this.

(Some of you may find the next bit impenetrable gobbledegook, for which I apologise.)

I am thinking of getting the train up to York, riding with the Fridays to Hull overnight, then sleeping on Saturday afternoon and night in a Travelodge or similar near the Humber Bridge and on the Sunday, riding back along the 2013 London-Edinburgh-London route as a DIY Audax ride to the start near Theydon Bois in north-west London (or south-east Essex), and then staying in a hotel or youth hostel there and riding into the office on Monday morning.

I reckon the route from the bridge to the start of LEL is 300k so do-able in a long day (and worth a coveted three points!). This works for me more than riding London-York because I'd have to leave early on the Friday, which makes getting into London impossible by train, or on the Thursday, which means taking two days off work then sleeping somewhere and then hanging around all Friday waiting for midnight.

If you are thinking of doing LEL in 2013 and provide some feedback on the route, your name goes into a lottery and one person wins free entry to LEL but obviously that is not in itself sufficient reason to do this ride.

There's obviously plenty of time to plan for this, but thought you might like to start thinking about it.

Also, I don't think it's really necessary for a group to stick together like glue all the way back, so if you are faster than me, don't feel you have to hang around. We can regroup as and when.

The route I plan to do is obtainable from the audax website, John Hamilton is LEL DIY org. If you ride it as a DIY audax you'll need to enter as per usual. It can be verified by GPS or "brevidence". Obviously you might just want to come along for the ride: you're welcome. Riding 300k at minimum audax speed gives you about 23 hours I think.

The GPX tracks and Audax entry to the LEL perm are available on the auk website, so there's a big saving on the pre-ride faffing normally needed with routes and GPS on the usual DIY audax ride.

PM me if interested.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

Yep, count me in big boy...


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

Aperitif said:


> What's an 'SR'...a Saturday Ride?


It means a Super Randonneur, a status acquired when you have done the 600k, 400k, 300k, and 200k audax rides in an audax season, which as any fule kno runs from the end of October to the start of the following November. Last year was the four-yearly running of the Paris-Brest-Paris ride, which is 1,200k and the SR needed to qualify for that had to be a "Brevet Randonneur *Mondiale*" (BRM) done at a speed of 15 kph. So most events last year had to be completed at that speed.

But - good news! Hurrah!

This year there is no PBP event so the audax events will (largely but entirely) be "Brevet Randonneur" and have a slower minimum average speed of 12.2 kph (I think it's 12.2 anyway, might be 12.4). This means that whereas last year, obtaining SR status meant you had to be a God Of The Cycling World and, for instance, do a 300k ride in 20 hours, this year they can be at BR standard and you get a whole 24 hours 35 minutes (ish) to do it. And I can assure you, those extra hours can make a big big difference. Which means an SR is this year within the sights of a lot of people whereas last year it was a lot harder.

And please don't fall about laughing at the ludicrously slow speed* we old duffers travel at on audax rides. It's not as easy as it sounds. Ask Mr Allsopp. Or better still, buy his book of LEL.

*This of course does not include Polepole, Swarm_catcher, Frank9755 or Rimas, all of whom did PBP. As if we'll EVER forget................


----------



## deckertim (22 Nov 2011)

I had already been discussing this with MMMartin. Definitely interested, although I had suggested riding up to York instead.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

No reason both up and back couldn't be ridden. But as I said, for me riding London-York means I'd have to leave home really early on the Friday, which makes getting into London with a bike impossible by train, or on the Thursday, which means taking two days off work and also after the ride sleeping in York somewhere on the Thursday night and then hanging around all Friday waiting for midnight to do the ride.The LEL route doesn't actually go to York, it goes across the Humber Bridge, so Hull is a more logical place to ride to or from, and since the FNRttC goes to Hull, it seems logical to me to ride back to London.

Tim I have GPX tracks and routesheets if you want them.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Nov 2011)

deckertim said:


> I had already been discussing this with MMMartin. Definitely interested, although I had suggested riding up to York instead.


 
There are back for me I would like... 

But this time, back away from my inner tubes..


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

http://www.aukweb.net/perms/detail/JHA09/

is the place to start for the downloadable routesheet, GPX files, how to enter, etc etc. 
I fear this ride may actually take place.


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, count me in big boy...


 
While we're on the subject...... 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 2-1


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> While we're on the subject...... 2-1, 2-1, 2-1, 2-1


 

Now why would you want to do that? I can go off people you know.....


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Now why would you want to do that? I can go off people you know.....


I just felt that it really, really had to be mentioned. You've got to Tuesday without me bringing it up.


----------



## Tynan (22 Nov 2011)

is it really 'only' 300km from Hull to London

that sounds rather good value for such a heroic sounding trip, and flat you say?

I think I've managed 200k twice now so I might be good for this, 23 hours sounds a bt larey though, how much of it will be in the dark?

silly cheap train fares up there?


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2011)

Depending if I can get the time off, could be interested...


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

Tynan said:


> is it really 'only' 300km from Hull to London
> 
> that sounds rather good value for such a heroic sounding trip, and flat you say?
> 
> I think I've managed 300k twice now so I might be good for this, 23 hours sounds a bt larey though, how much of it will be in the dark?


 Via michelin gives the shortest distance as 200miles, which is sort of 300k. That distance last April took me 18 hours and a bit. The days are about 16 hours long from memory. Do the maths. Many doing the FNRttC York-Hull will get the train up so early purchase of ticket would seem a good idea.....


----------



## Mark Grant (22 Nov 2011)

Possible here!


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

[QUOTE 1618521, member: 3143"]don't rides that qualify for a SR series have to be the official BRM, BR (whatever the official thing of audax thingie's is) rather then a DIY ride.[/quote]
Not at all, an SR can be done by riding all "perms" (unless you are chasing after points in which case the 50% rule applies but please don't ask me more).
but those wishing to do this ride as an audax ride would enter it as doing a "perm" and send an entry to John Hamilton and ride along the route of the London-Edinburgh-London event due in 2013. They will need to provide proof of passage and a GPS track can do that, or receipts from cash machines, shops, etc.
The orgs are keen to get feedback on the route and routesheet, while riders are keen to get to know the route because by the time I get to the Humber Bridge I'll have ridden 1,100k and be utterly out on my feet and unable to think straight so a bit of familiarity won't go amiss. 
Of course, some riders might just want to ride back without bothering with all this complicated audax perm entry palaver, and good luck to them.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Nov 2011)

blimey. seven possibles and still five months to go.


----------



## StuAff (22 Nov 2011)

Not that unsurprising. Definitely not flat, the OSM route (Hull station to Waterloo) Bikeroutetoaster came up with 2958ft of climbing in 183.25 miles, in two very lumpy sections.


----------



## jayonabike (23 Nov 2011)

I like the sound of this, put me down as a possible


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Nov 2011)

Just to clear up any queries, this is the email I've had regarding this ride and LEL entries:

Hi Martin,

That sounds fine. Normal DIY rules apply when planning your route, use the LEL route as a guide and then put your controls in to make sure of the distance (you may need some extra ones as the actual LEL route doesn't always follow the shortest route all the time). There's a detailed route sheet on the LEL DIY pages, and the stages are plotted out on RouteYou (link in the info doc on the AUK perm listing).

From memory I think Loughton to the bridge is just under 300k, so you might be a bit short. You can always extend at either end to make up the distance e.g. start from Hull rather than Hessle or continue further into London or off to a convenient train station etc.

GPS validation is fine, just let me know when you send your entry form which you prefer.

We're not expecting to start taking entries for LEL until early 2013.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Nov 2011)

I have come to the conclusion, Cycle Chat and all these rides booked up for next year, 22 so far, is the reason why I am still single, have no social life and not had a kebab for months, as up stupidly early, means no late nights drinking.......


----------



## YahudaMoon (23 Nov 2011)

Im up for this though it all depends on the weather and what Im doing , how Im going to get there blah blah blah. It early in the cycling season to say yes for me as I plan my cycling on a monthly basis so I will let you know nearer the time if thats Ok ?

Thanks

John

Should this be in the audax thread ?


----------



## StuAff (23 Nov 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> I have come to the conclusion, Cycle Chat and all these rides booked up for next year, 22 so far, is the reason why I am still single, *have no social life* and not had a kebab for months, as up stupidly early, means no late nights drinking.......


 
Pardon? Hadn't realised you were on your own for all these rides


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> Pardon? Hadn't realised you were on your own for all these rides


 
You have no social life too then Stu?

Edited, I get you now... but am sure you know what I mean...


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Nov 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> how Im going to get there


This was conceived as the return leg of a FNRttC event, from York to Hull. So getting to the start for me involves being part of The Fridays, with Dellzeqq signing me up, getting the train to York for a midnight start, being part of the safety talk at the start, doing the ride to Hull, having a fat boy breakfast, etc.


YahudaMoon said:


> Should this be in the audax thread ?


Possibly, but then again it is taking place after a FNRttC ends, rather than an audax in its own right. Having said that, it is also an audax in its own right as it is nothing to do with The Fridays, as that event has finished when we start the ride home. Confused? I am.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> This was conceived as the return leg of a FNRttC event, from York to Hull.
> Possibly, but then again it is taking place after a FNRttC ends, rather than an audax in its own right. Having said that, it is also an audax in its own right as it is nothing to do with The Fridays, as that event has finished when we start the ride home. Confused? I am.


 
Don't be confused. It's just a typical Saturday (or Sunday in this case) Morning Ride back to Home. They take place after every Friday Night Ride to the Coast, this one is just a bit longer and can be submitted as an Audax if you like.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Don't be confused. It's just a typical Saturday (or Sunday in this case) Morning Ride back to Home. They take place after every Friday Night Ride to the Coast, this one is just a bit longer and can be submitted as an Audax if you like.


 
I agree more with multi-m Martin as I think they are quite different and that it is important to be clear which it is that you are doing!

Saturday morning ride back is a group thing where people tend to ride together and wait for each other. An audax is all about individual challenge and self-sufficiency. 
For example, take the ride that several of us did to Cardiff: we left Harefield at 8am and it took us until around 7pm to do the hundred and a bit miles to the Severn Bridge. We would have been out of time if it had been an audax. But we rode as a group and stopped to help each other with punctures, and had a good time. If I'd ridden it as an audax I would have wanted my average speed _including breaks_ to be close to 15mph, rather than less than 10mph, and I wouldn't have expected anyone to stop to help me fix a puncture.

If I were doing a 300km ride as an audax, I would allow 15 hours for it. As a group ride with friends, I'd allow at least 19 hours.

I'd strongly recommend anyone getting into audax to do a couple of calendar events to get the hang of it before doing permanents and DIYs!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2011)

Im with MartinT here... it's a SMRbTH is it not?


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I agree more with multi-m Martin as I think they are quite different and that it is important to be clear which it is that you are doing!
> 
> Saturday morning ride back is a group thing where people tend to ride together and wait for each other. An audax is all about individual challenge and self-sufficiency.
> For example, take the ride that several of us did to Cardiff: we left Harefield at 8am and it took us until around 7pm to do the hundred and a bit miles to the Severn Bridge. We would have been out of time if it had been an audax. But we rode as a group and stopped to help each other with punctures, and had a good time. If I'd ridden it as an audax I would have wanted my average speed _including breaks_ to be close to 15mph, rather than less than 10mph, and I wouldn't have expected anyone to stop to help me fix a puncture.
> ...


 
I think at this stage we should treat it as a social SMRbtH. If anyone feels the ride is going too slowly for them to achieve their own personal objective then they can leave the group behind, it doesn't matter what their objective is.

I for one intend to do some calendar audax before this as that forms my objectives for 2012. With regards to this ride, it would be good to use it as a 300km audax however at this stage, 5 months beforehand, I'm thinking of just enjoying the ride.

I don't think we need to overplan it too much yet.


----------



## mmmmartin (23 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I think at this stage we should treat it as a social SMRbtH


That sort of ride involves regrouping, _No Man Left Behind, _helping with punctures, no care for minimum average speed or time limits. Frank9755 is correct - audax is very different - about self-sufficiency and time limits. If you get into trouble, you should be able to sort it out yourself, or if you feel strong, you motor on ahead. On an audax each person needs to be sure they can fix a puncture or replace a spoke in a rainstorm at night in a gale. Although obviously small and informal groups do form and stick together - but not _en masse_ like the FNRttC.


martint235 said:


> I don't think we need to overplan it too much yet.


 Agreed. Some may wish to do a SMRbtH and make their own route back while others - probably those planning to ride LEL in 2013 - may go for the discipline of audax with time limits, proof of passage and following the LEL routesheet.


----------



## LouiseL (23 Nov 2011)

I'd be interested in a 300K DIY back from Hull. I think I'd have to take the Monday off work though!


----------



## frank9755 (24 Nov 2011)

Lee,

I'm not sure what your point is. 

If you are saying that you think there is no difference between an audax and a fun ride then I disagree with you and think that neither my PBP ride nor the MK 600 are good examples to support such a view. FYI I am familiar with that thread on YACF, know some of the riders involved, considered (briefly) joining it and have pretty clear idea what such a ride would be like. 

But whatever you are saying, it would be more pleasant if you could put the point across in a less offensive way! Please.


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2011)

sort of 300k and that by the shortest distance

the only irk for me, aside from the riding, would be cost of hotel and trains


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2011)

Tynan said:


> sort of 300k and that by the shortest distance
> 
> the only irk for me, aside from the riding, would be cost of hotel and trains


 

Hotel? What you need a hotel for? It's a SMRbtH.....So do the FNRttC, then cycle back to the smoke..


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hotel? What you need a hotel for? It's a SMRbtH.....So do the FNRttC, then cycle back to the smoke..


 
At the moment the plan is to ride back to London on the Sunday having spent a semi-social Saturday in Hull


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> At the moment the plan is to ride back to London on the Sunday having spent a semi-social Saturday in Hull


 

aha.. okey dokey


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2011)

so ride from York overnight to Hull and then on to London the following day with no kip?

I suppose it avoids the risk of a semi social


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2011)

At the moment we're definitely still planning. My personal preference if I can work it is to cycle to york on the Friday, do the FNRttC, have a few beers with Simon, TC et al, sleep in a travelodge or similar then cycle back to London on Sunday. Sleep on Monday


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> At the moment we're definitely still planning. My personal preference if I can work it is to cycle to york on the Friday, do the FNRttC, have a few beers with Simon, TC et al, sleep in a travelodge or similar then cycle back to London on Sunday. Sleep on Monday


 


sounds like a plan good buddy


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2011)

Recommendation/suggestion RE hotel: There's an Ibis in Hull, they do breakfasts from 4.30 (continental) and 6.30 (full buffet). An early start would be better AFAIK. Premier Inns don't start serving till 8.00 (and will be considerably more expensive for the room- Ibis is £30). Not sure about the Travelodges, website's bit vague on that point.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> Recommendation/suggestion RE hotel: There's an Ibis in Hull, they do breakfasts from 4.30 (continental) and 6.30 (full buffet). An early start would be better AFAIK. Premier Inns don't start serving till 8.00 (and will be considerably more expensive for the room- Ibis is £30). Not sure about the Travelodges, website's bit vague on that point.


 

Yup agree with Stu re early start.
And of course the hotel would need to be bike friendly.
Costs would also be cheaper if people are willing to share a twin room.


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Yup agree with Stu re early start.
> And of course the hotel would need to be bike friendly.
> Costs would also be cheaper if people are willing to share a* twin room*.


 
Ive heard about the women from Hull... think ill be getting my own room... 

And yes, agree with big M and Stu.. As much as I would like to think a cycle up to Hull, then a night ride and then the ride back to the smoke would be some acheivement, somehow, when reality kicks in, I just couldnt see the reason for the torture.. just yet..


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Nov 2011)

Ibis is currently £45 for a booking you can cancel with no loss. £25 if you're prepared to book now and go for "non-cancellation" terms. I've gone for the former.

(I'll be entering it as a DIY audax and following the route of the LEL "perm", partly in the (no doubt vain) hope that I will provide some feedback and win a free entry to LEL and partly to familiarise myself with the route. The LEL perm is 306k by my calculations - that is Barton on Humber to Sainsbury's in Chigwell.)


----------



## frank9755 (25 Nov 2011)

Travelodges are bike friendly. I've taken mine up into my room in the past.
Their breakfasts are not worth altering your plans for. I generally get something else in the night before then there is no issue with leaving early.


----------



## Alberto (25 Nov 2011)

I'd be up for the ride back to London. Also plan to complete a SR in 2012, so would do it as DIY as well.


----------



## velovoice (25 Nov 2011)

I am tempted... knowing that I will need to be mentally geared up to do the last, oh, 17 hours of it on my own as you are all soooooooo much faster than me...


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I am tempted... knowing that I will need to be mentally geared up to do the last, oh, 17 hours of it on my own as you are all soooooooo much faster than me...


 
Well, depends what speed you can manage. It's 180 miles give or take. So that's 12 hours rolling at 15 mph, 18 hours at 12 mph.......could be a very very long day/night! FWIW, on the day/night/morning after of the Martlets ride, I did 173.24 miles in a total riding time of 15hrs 5 mins (time on the bike, so not counting meal stops, two hours on a junction in Sussex, etc).


----------



## Tynan (25 Nov 2011)

ride to York to Hull to London?

dear god, what mileage is that, I do like saving on train fare but that does sound a rather long way


----------



## Tynan (25 Nov 2011)

google tells me something n excess of 400 miles


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2011)

yebbut.. it's from friday to sunday with a rest on the saturday


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2011)

If I rode from Pompey via London (my usual route up to HPC), the route BRT came up with to York rail station is 280.94 miles with 6400ft of climbing. More likely to take the train up though (and if I can get the time off I'd want to visit the best mate who lives 10 miles NW of York anyway!!).


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2011)

Tynan said:


> google tells me something n excess of 400 miles


 
You're up for it then? It'll be fun!!!


----------



## Tynan (27 Nov 2011)

it's a very long way for me, I wouldn't want to be holding up any of the proper riders (get left all on my ownsome)

Fun, erm yes, I suppose


----------



## Mr Bunbury (30 Nov 2011)

Martin, where do you get the minimum speed of 12.x kph? Standard BR minimum speed is 15kph,which can be reduced to 14.3kph on hilly events (so not yours). That gives you 20 hours to get back from Hull, which would see you arriving in the early morning, in time to dive into bed and grab a few hours before everyone else wakes from their Sunday lie-ins. 

For what it's worth, I audaxed the Cleethorpes FNRttC and back to York as a 200. I got my Cleethorpes stamp just in time (not that DIY organisers usually worry about intermediate times) and didn't have too much time to make up after I'd made sure not to take overly long eating my breakfast.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Dec 2011)

you are right and i am wrong. i was thinking of the minimum speed on LEL, which as it is 1,400k has a slower speed. 
My plan is to leave Hull Ibis at 3am, giving me 22 hours 10 mins to ride the 317k to London Bridge station, where the last useful train for me goes at 00.18 hrs on the Monday morning.


----------



## frank9755 (1 Dec 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> you are right and i am wrong. i was thinking of the minimum speed on LEL, which as it is 1,400k has a slower speed.
> My plan is to leave Hull Ibis at 3am, giving me 22 hours 10 mins to ride the 317k to London Bridge station, where the last useful train for me goes at 00.18 hrs on the Monday morning.


 
Seems a shame for you to get a train after that; why not ride the last bit home, then you can eliminate all the stress of having to catch a train!


----------



## mmmmartin (2 Dec 2011)

but it's another 56k and it's not on the 2012 LEL route! The whole point is to familirise myself with the last bit of the LEL route and for some strange reason the London-Edinburgh-London route seems not to go south of the Thames!


----------



## frank9755 (2 Dec 2011)

Surely you will need to get home after LEL? I would have thought you'd need to be especially familiar with that part
...And save a few quid on train tickets!


----------



## mmmmartin (2 Dec 2011)

Well actually I was hoping The Current Wife might turn up with the car so I could sleep all the way home. But let's get to the start first, shall me? Then the finish, ......................maybe...


----------



## martint235 (2 Dec 2011)

Martin, Martin, Martin, you have to start from a position of confidence. So it's not "let's get to the start", it's "how many beers do we have at LMNH before we complete the cycle home".


----------



## stevevw (12 Dec 2011)

Think I am going to be up for this one. Just wondering why you do not plan to return untill AM Sunday? Why not sleep after the FNRttC and leave for home late evening Saturday?


----------



## mmmmartin (12 Dec 2011)

My plan is to sleep in the Ibis room I have booked and will get in to the room about 2pm, perhaps earlier, and sleep for say 10 or 12 hours. I think that'll work for me, and the dark bit will be ridden when the roads are empty. Finding a hotel room at 9am is going to be tricky.


----------



## stevevw (12 Dec 2011)

Looks like you can get in at 12 midday.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2011)

the reason being breakfast, followed by a few drinkies after the FNRttC. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> the reason being breakfast, followed by a few drinkies after the FNRttC. Makes sense to me.


 
Me too. After all, those coming from London would have done over 200miles and been on the road from, say, 3am, by the time we hit York. Then the night ride, so that's another 70miles. I would seriously consider my sanity if I was going to attempt tackling the route back without one, enjoying the ride and two, without enough rest. Those doing the whole leg, there, fnrttc and back, could be looking at close to a 500mile/800km+ event.. Or say a good 2/3s of an LEL/PBP...


----------



## martint235 (19 Dec 2011)

Right. Because I was bored, I came up with a very provisional route to York. No real thought has gone into this other than to see roughly how far it is and the answer to that is "it's a long way". It's around 250 miles from my house to York. Not saying it's not do-able, just putting it out there for thought. Here


----------



## velovoice (19 Dec 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Me too. After all, those coming from London would have done over 200miles and been on the road from, say, 3am, by the time we hit York. Then the night ride, so that's another 70miles. I would seriously consider my sanity if I was going to attempt tackling the route back without one, enjoying the ride and two, without enough rest. Those doing the whole leg, there, fnrttc and back, could be looking at close to a 500mile/800km+ event.. Or say a good 2/3s of an LEL/PBP...


I'm confused... I thought this was a FNRttC+ride BACK (only), not ride up+FNRttC+ride back...?


----------



## martint235 (19 Dec 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I'm confused... I thought this was a FNRttC+ride BACK (only), not ride up+FNRttC+ride back...?



Most people will do just the FNRttC, some will do FNRttC plus back to London. About 3 or 4 people won't get a train at all.


----------



## velovoice (19 Dec 2011)

Oh, I see. Thanks Martin. The scope of what people are planning seems to have expanded organically. I thought I was asking to join a group of riders doing a particular ride... seems not!


----------



## martint235 (19 Dec 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks Martin. The scope of what people are planning seems to have expanded organically. I thought I was asking to join a group of riders doing a particular ride... seems not!


 
Yeah that's probably my fault I'm afraid. I might split off the riding up part to a thread of it's own.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> Right. Because I was bored, I came up with a very provisional route to York. No real thought has gone into this other than to see roughly how far it is and the answer to that is "it's a long way". It's around 250 miles from my house to York. Not saying it's not do-able, just putting it out there for thought. Here


 
You can reduce it quite a bit. I've got a more westerly (so a little bit hillier) route 
here for York to Luton which is 176 miles, and it's 30 miles on top to HPC for example. RidewithGPS has also looped you around lots of places unnecessarily. From your place, keeping that nice flat bit in the middle, I'd reckon on 215-220 miles max.


----------



## martint235 (20 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> You can reduce it quite a bit. I've got a more westerly (so a little bit hillier) route
> here for York to Luton which is 176 miles, and it's 30 miles on top to HPC for example. RidewithGPS has also looped you around lots of places unnecessarily. From your place, keeping that nice flat bit in the middle, I'd reckon on 215-220 miles max.


 
Cheers Adam. I am going to start a new thread for this now as a couple of things have happened that make it near certain that I'll be attempting the insanely stupid ride up, do FNRttC, ride back idea. This thread will remain for the ride back from Hull though.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Dec 2011)

It's up to you how much of the same route you use going up to York as coming back from Hull. However, just looking at your outline route again, you could just work out a Hull to Lincoln bit and then keep it all the same further south. That would make sense, as then you've got a lot of flat stuff which you'll appreciate after all that mileage.


----------



## rb58 (22 Dec 2011)

Oooo. Just found this. Sounds fun, so registering my interest.


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2011)

rb58 said:


> Oooo. Just found this. Sounds fun, so registering my interest.


 
And of course for the ride up there Ross. Here


----------



## rb58 (28 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> And of course for the ride up there Ross. Here


Be rude not to Martin. Although having just scanned the post I'm not sure what I've let myself in for. Sounds like riding up to York, riding from York to Hull, then riding back again. On 29th April. Is that it? That is the week after the London Marathon. So my 'cycling' legs should be well rested


----------



## martint235 (28 Dec 2011)

Provisional date for the FNRttC is 27th April so the ride to York will start early Friday 27th and we'll be back in London on Sunday 29th late in the evening I expect.


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 Dec 2011)

Yep Im still interested. I wanna do a few 400's this year again so April will be a good start.


----------



## rb58 (29 Dec 2011)

martint235 said:


> Provisional date for the FNRttC is 27th April so the ride to York will start early Friday 27th and we'll be back in London on Sunday 29th late in the evening I expect.


Does that mean we actually get to drink beer and sleep somewhere on the Saturday before coming back on the Sunday?


----------



## martint235 (29 Dec 2011)

rb58 said:


> Does that mean we actually get to drink beer and sleep somewhere on the Saturday before coming back on the Sunday?


It's a real possibility. The main group will be staying over Sat night or at least sleeping some part of Sat.

There's a nagging part of me that thinks I'll learn more for LEL if I just turn around after breakfast and come back but that's a nagging part of me I'm telling to shut up.


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Dec 2011)

http://www2.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/rooms_rates.php?hotel_id=505&from=list

Travelodge sale is on and when I looked at 12.40 the non-refundable rate was £15 for the Saturday night. This may change of course. I have a refundable room at the Ibis which is £45 but as this ride is four months away and anything can happen in the meantime, I prefer to be flexible but expensive. YMMV.


----------



## martint235 (30 Dec 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> http://www2.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/rooms_rates.php?hotel_id=505&from=list
> 
> Travelodge sale is on and when I looked at 12.40 the non-refundable rate was £15 for the Saturday night. This may change of course. I have a refundable room at the Ibis which is £45 but as this ride is four months away and anything can happen in the meantime, I prefer to be flexible but expensive. YMMV.


Yep I saw on another place that Travelodge had a sale on. Am thinking of booking it, if I don't use it I may be able to sell it to one of the drinkers


----------



## AKA Bob (3 Jan 2012)

It sounds like fun?


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2012)

Right hotel room booked. This is now looking scarily real. I can't get into my hotel room until 3pm though so there may be prolonged drinking.....

I've also gone for the no breakfast option so we'll need to stop for food somewhere.


----------



## rb58 (23 Jan 2012)

In view of the proximity to the London Marathon, I think I'll pass on this one Martin.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2012)

rb58 said:


> In view of the proximity to the London Marathon, I think I'll pass on this one Martin.


You've got a whole 4 days recovery time! What are you? A premiership footballer?


----------



## Alberto (23 Jan 2012)

I am still very interested in this. Not sure I will be able to do the London to York leg though, but definitely want to ride Hull-London as a 300 DIY if possible. Is there anyone willing to split the cost of the Saturday night hotel room?


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Feb 2012)

I just paid £26 for a single train ticket, London depart 19.30 arrive York 21.31 hours on April 27. Ulp. Looks like I will be doing this 300k ride back after all............


----------



## frank9755 (3 Mar 2012)

I'm trying to do my planning for the York weekend. Reading this, it sounds like people are planning to spend 24 hours lolling around in Hull before riding back. 

Why? 

Anyone fancy doing the return on the Saturday, before you stiffen up?


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Mar 2012)

Frank, we all know you are A God Of The Cycling World. For us Mere Mortals, working all day Friday, travelling to York by train and staying up all night then returning to London with no sleep is A Bit Much. That would be like doing a 400k but not sleeping for 40 hours, instead of the usual 400k audax time of 27 hours. This is because of the the working day, the train ride and the FNRttC pace of the York-Hull section. A kip in Hull means the final 300k will be memorable, as in I need to memorise it as I'll be following the route of the LEL final 300k.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> before you stiffen up?


Oh, and you youngsters will know more about that sort of thing than I would. It's an age thing.....


----------



## frank9755 (3 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Frank, we all know you are A God Of The Cycling World. For us Mere Mortals, working all day Friday, travelling to York by train and staying up all night then returning to London with no sleep is A Bit Much. That would be like doing a 400k but not sleeping for 40 hours, instead of the usual 400k audax time of 27 hours. This is because of the the working day, the train ride and the FNRttC pace of the York-Hull section. A kip in Hull means the final 300k will be memorable, as in I need to memorise it as I'll be following the route of the LEL final 300k.


 
A kip in Hull makes lots of sense, it's just that 24 hours seems the wrong amount of time. It's either a bit too long to keep your momentum up or a bit too short to have recovered from the night ride. I fear it will make the ride back a bit tough; harder than it would be if you had, say, 1-6 hours rest. 

But, rather than do it back on my own on the Saturday, I have booked myself a ticket on the 1:30pm train - direct for £18.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> A kip in Hull makes lots of sense, it's just that 24 hours seems the wrong amount of time. It's either a bit too long to keep your momentum up or a bit too short to have recovered from the night ride. I fear it will make the ride back a bit tough; harder than it would be if you had, say, 1-6 hours rest.
> 
> But, rather than do it back on my own on the Saturday, I have booked myself a ticket on the 1:30pm train - direct for £18.


I would have done an up, across and back down, with food and rest interludes, Frank. I can only think that the others are doing too much talking and thinking, rather than riding...and Shaun has hired a club for the evening.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Mar 2012)

I can get in to my Ibis room at noon, should I choose so to do. I plan to have a good kip and to leave at midnight-ish, that sort of time (past pub chucking out, and when the roads are empty - this riding at night is quite good and you should really try it sometime). 
It is 300k and I should be in London by early evening and back home in time for tea and medals. I have the LEL routesheet and have worked out a GPX route. If I submit some feedback to the LEL planning team I stand a tiny chance of winning free entry to LEL and an LEL shirt, worth about £200. I accept I may be running out of time, lost, punctured and lonely in a maze of Lincolnshire lanes in a rainstorm, which will be just as I expect LEL to be.
I don't fancy doing a 300k after being awake for 24 hours, hence the hotel. Frank, of course, is Young And Strong, and wouldn't need the sleep, but alas, I do.


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2012)

I think I can get into my hotel room at 3pm. I'm planning on having a few beers with the FNRttCers before they depart for trains. Should still give me enough time for some kip and a meal. I'm not holding out any hope of winning a free entry to LEL though.


----------



## frank9755 (4 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> I can get in to my Ibis room at noon, should I choose so to do. I plan to have a good kip and to leave at midnight-ish, that sort of time (past pub chucking out, and when the roads are empty - this riding at night is quite good and you should really try it sometime).
> It is 300k and I should be in London by early evening and back home in time for tea and medals. I have the LEL routesheet and have worked out a GPX route. If I submit some feedback to the LEL planning team I stand a tiny chance of winning free entry to LEL and an LEL shirt, worth about £200. I accept I may be running out of time, lost, punctured and lonely in a maze of Lincolnshire lanes in a rainstorm, which will be just as I expect LEL to be.
> I don't fancy doing a 300k after being awake for 24 hours, hence the hotel. Frank, of course, is Young And Strong, and wouldn't need the sleep, but alas, I do.


 
Having ridden up, I would need most certainly need some sleep!
Midnight start isn't so bad. I'd thought you were going to wait until the Sunday morning.
You might even be able to sell-on the room to a passing reveller!


----------



## martint235 (11 Apr 2012)

Anyone know how I can register this as a DIY? The email address on the LEL website just bounces back.

I can't get into my Travelodge hotel room until 3pm but I'm sure I'll be ok.


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Apr 2012)

The very helpful John Hamilton is at the following email address:

undulates
(at remove this and insert @)
hotmail.co.uk

There is a downloadable routesheet and all sorts of gubbins.
 I either have, or will be, entering it as a DIY, and you can use GPS to validate it.
I can get into the Ibis at noon and plan to leave about midnight, leaving me to 9pm to get to the "start", and I hope down to London Bridge to catch the last train home


----------



## martint235 (14 Apr 2012)

Which control point are we going to be starting the return journey at?


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Apr 2012)

The LEL routesheet says Hessle is a control point, which appears to be just north of the Humber Bridge, and involves a road called Ferriby Road. I plan to have my ride validated as a 300k by using the track created by my GPS which means I need not faff about with ATM receipts, garage receipts etc as PoP. So I guess just getting out of the hotel and riding over the bridge should be enough to be on the LEL route. I have worked out some GPS routes that I can email to people if they want them. I thought leaving at midnight would give me about 10 hours sleep and then 21 hours to get to London,which means I should be at Barkingside Sainsburys on Tanner Lane for a receipt by 9pm, then down to london Bridge for a train home. It is 310k according to the lEL routesheet.


----------



## martint235 (14 Apr 2012)

I'm hoping to have it validated as a 300k too just needed to know where we were starting from for the entry form. Cheers


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Apr 2012)

did you get in touch with john hamilton? i have a different email address for him, which is
john
at remove this and put in a @
londonedinburghlondon dot com
My entry complete with cheque for a huge three whole english pounds posted today. I didn't include any enveoples for returns as I plan to use the GPS.
oh, and Mr Martin 235, I do not expect to be able to keep up with you so do not feel you have to hang around waiting for me.


----------



## martint235 (14 Apr 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> did you get in touch with john hamilton? i have a different email address for him, which is
> john
> at remove this and put in a @
> londonedinburghlondon dot com
> ...


I'll have ridden up to York don't forget, you might be pulling me all the way home!!

I did get in touch with John thanks. I just need to fill out the entry and send it off.


----------



## hulmecyclist (8 Feb 2014)

I realise this is an old thread. But me and a mate are planning to ride from London to Hull in April (admittedly over several days). Does anyone have any routes or good suggestions?


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Feb 2014)

The route followed by London Edinburgh London is very good, I can't get it at the moment but if you Google it and find the website you can download the route. It is pretty traffic-free and flat. If you can, it ifs better to ride the route followed southward rather than northward, as there is a small difference. It starts from loughton you can get there by train.


----------



## martint235 (9 Feb 2014)

Wot he said. ^^^ . The route is on this webpage. Be wary though, looking at this webpage may give you very silly ideas about summer 2017


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Feb 2014)

As if some people didn't already have silly ideas for France in 2015......


----------

